# una palabra semejante gringo pero para los europeos



## Kala Keike

Hola,
      Escribo sobre la Isla de Pascua y como casi todo de la población fue exteminado. Una teoría es que la desaparición de la gente de Rapa Nui (La Isla de Pascua) es debido a la llegada de los europeos particularmente los negreros que violado y asesinato los isleños.
      Quiero decir que en mi opinión la desaparición es el mismo de esta teoría en palabras diferentes.
      ¿Hay una otra palabra para 'gringo' que referiría a extranjeros blancos de europeo?

Saludos
Kala


----------



## verence

No conozco ninguna palabra en castellano para referirte a eso. Podrías utilizar algo como "esclavistas europeos" ("negreros" se usa sobre todo para los esclavos africanos).


----------



## Kala Keike

Aaaah, muchas gracias era inseguro en el uso de la palabra 'negrero' o a usar 'esclavista'.

Muchas gracias para tu ayuda

Kala


----------



## verence

Kala Keike said:


> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


De nada.


----------



## Fabes

Hola 

Saludos desde Colombia, pues gringo se le podría decir a los Ingleses ya que hablan Inglés como los Estadounidenses, si animo de ofender a los Españoles he oido que los llaman Españoletes o chapetones (palabra en desuso) y a los Franceses se les dice franchutes. 


Me gustaría saber si estos terminos son validos en los paises que hablan Español.

Salu2


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Fabes said:


> Hola
> 
> Saludos desde Colombia, pues gringo se le podría decir a los Ingleses ya que hablan Inglés como los Estadounidenses, si animo de ofender a los Españoles he oido que los llaman Españoletes o chapetones (palabra en desuso) y a los Franceses se les dice franchutes.
> 
> 
> Me gustaría saber si estos terminos son validos en los paises que hablan Español.
> 
> Salu2



Hola:

Me encantó que te acordaras de la palabra "chapetones". Era una palabra común en la época de las guerras de independencia. Hay una hermosa canción, "Cielo de los Tupamaros", de Osiris Rodríguez Castillos, poeta uruguayo, que habla de aquellos tiempos:

 Pa mi que los chapetones 

 ya nos cuentan redotaos 

 y es que no han caido en que somos 

 pocos pero bien montaos...

Saludos 

A.A.


----------



## fenixpollo

Kala Keike said:


> Hola,
> Escribo sobre la Isla de Pascua y como casi todo de la población fue exteminado. Una teoría es que la desaparición de la gente de Rapa Nui (La Isla de Pascua) es debido a la llegada de los europeos particularmente los negreros que violado y asesinato los isleños.
> Quiero decir que en mi opinión la desaparición es el mismo de esta teoría en palabras diferentes.
> ¿Hay una otra palabra para 'gringo' que referiría a extranjeros blancos de europeo?


 Tu texto parece un ensayo u otro texto formal, pero "gringo" es un modismo y demasiado coloquial para un texto de ese tipo. ¿Para qué quieres utilizar un equivalente de "gringo" en vez de "europeo"? ¿Qué es lo que quieres decir en inglés?


----------



## Mirlo

European foreigners?????
Extranjeros Europeos


----------



## aurilla

Quizás "invasores / colonizadores europeos" 

"gringo" es casi exclusivamente para "estadounidense"


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Aquí se usa gringo no sólo para los estadounidenses, sino que para cualquier persona alta, de tez blanca, y que hable un idioma no latino...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Oldy Nuts said:


> Aquí se usa gringo no sólo para los estadounidenses, sino que para cualquier persona alta, de tez blanca, y que hable un idioma no latino...



Lo mismo he escuchado aquí, en Uruguay; puede aplicar hasta para los descendientes de rusos o suizos, de los cuales hay algunas colonias.

Saludos

A.A.


----------



## Erkek

Depende, pero creo que en un 90% de los casos se trata de estadounidenses, yankees, gringos...

D@n


----------



## Natalis

Kala Keike said:


> Escribo sobre la Isla de Pascua, dónde casi toda la población fue exteminada. Una teoría es que la desaparición de la gente de Rapa Nui (La Isla de Pascua) se debió a la llegada de los invasores/esclavistas/colonizadores/europeos que violaron y asesinaron a los isleños.Creo que así suena mejor.
> 
> Fabes, acá tembién le decímos franchutes a los franceces. Españoletes o chapetones creo que no se usa. A los españoles les decímos gallegos (no tiene que ver con que sean de Galicia), es generalizado...y el gallego acá tiene una connotación...ya habrán escuchado algún chiste de gallegos, no. Se los trata de tontos, cortos de entendimiento.
> Y en cuanto a lo de gringos, ya he visto varios hilos en los que se trata el tema y que, si bien, se refiere más específicamente a los norteamericanos-ingleses, se les llama gringos a quienes tienen tez clara y son medio rubiones.
> Este hilo te puede servir K.K . http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=204338


----------



## mijoch

Hello. Anybody know the origin of the word "gringo". I've heard that it could be from an old English song. The anglo-americans tramped around singing "GREEN GROW the rushes Oh." So-gringos. Could it be?

Saludos

A gringo.


----------



## fenixpollo

No. Please search the wordreference.com dictionary for the word gringo. There are several previous threads on the subject. You may contribute to those threads if you want to discuss the term "gringo". This thread is looking for a synonym of gringo, not a discussion of its origin, meaning or usage.

Thank you.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Estoy de acuerdo con Fenix según el contexto que dio el forero no me parece buna idea usar la palabra "gringo" ni algo por el estilo. Ahora "gringo" en muchos paises es usado no solo para las personas de Estados Unidos si no también para cualquier persona alta, rubia y de ojos claros que no hable castellano. Se me viene a la mente la palabra "Gabacho" Aqui hay un hilo anterior sobre el tema:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=683716


----------



## irenale

En España, a los turistas y, por extensión, a los extranjeros en general, se les llama coloquialmente "*guiris*". Creo que es lo más cercano al "gringo" que empleáis en América Latina.

Ahora bien... No sé qué tienen que ver esos términos con el tema de los traficantes de esclavos en la Isla de Pascua...


----------



## CarolMamkny

irenale said:


> Ahora bien... No sé qué tienen que ver esos términos con el tema de los traficantes de esclavos en la Isla de Pascua...


 
Exacto


----------



## mijoch

Hello.

Thank you for your reply. It prompted me to look further than my :intended to be mildly humorous but seriously interested question. Your NO is perhaps a little emphatic, since the origin of "gringo" is uncertain. The thread does discuss meaning and usage.

In Spain, the term "gabacho", (here in Andalucia) is used to refer to the French. 

M.


----------



## grouchomrx

"Gabacho" or "Franchute" is used in Spain to reffer a french guy.
"Gringo" or "Yankee" for americans.
And "guiri" for any northamerican or northeuropean guy.

I know that it's not the purpose, but the theory i've heard is that "gringo" sounds as "green go" (the soldiers are dressed in green clothes)


----------



## fenixpollo

The theory is incorrect. See this thread for more information. Please limit your comments in the current thread to synonyms of "gringo". You can contribute to one of the previous threads about "gringo" if you wish. They are visible at the bottom of the dictionary search page for the word gringo.


----------



## mijoch

Hi

Okey-Doke

Regards

M


----------



## MHCKA

Interesante pregunta.

Según entiendo *gringo* aplica solo para los *estadounidenses* y, según cuenta la leyenda mexicana, esta relacionado con el color de sus ojos o de algo de ellos (verde...), pero esa es otra historia, lo que nunca entendí es porque se pronuncia en inglés, en fin, que si hubiese sido azul sería "blugo". En México se usa de modo despectivo.

Cuando el asunto de la invasión francesa aparentemente surgió el término *gabacho *(según entiendo) para,igualmente referirse de manera despectiva a los *franceses*;* é*ste término podría encajar con tu búsqueda aunque sería por extensión, no obstante, he escuchado que acá en los estados del norte usan *gabacho* para referirse a *Estados Unidos*, es decir para nombrar un país.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

> En México se usa de modo despectivo.


No necesariamente, es un nombre que se usa para evitar el larguísimo *estadounidenses* y por supuesto el mal usado *americanos.* 
En sí mismo es neutro, y conozco muchos gringos que están orgullosos de que les llame así, pero porsupuesto se presta para ser usado con tono despectivo, especialmente cuandos se hacen generalizaciones.


----------



## JKL2008

En Wikipedia hay un interesante artículo sobre la palabra gringo:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gringo
Volviendo al tema de los europeos, creo que no existe una única palabra porque Europa tiene una gran variedad de lenguas y de historias muy diferentes en cada país, y es difícil _meter a todos en el mismo saco_. Los españoles sí tienen apelativos en América más o menos despectivos o compasivos, según el contexto . He oído gallego y godo, que también se usa en Canarias respecto a los peninsulares.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

JKL2008 said:


> En Wikipedia hay un interesante artículo sobre la palabra gringo:
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gringo
> Volviendo al tema de los europeos, creo que no existe una única palabra porque Europa tiene una gran variedad de lenguas y de historias muy diferentes en cada país, y es difícil _meter a todos en el mismo saco_. Los españoles sí tienen apelativos en América más o menos despectivos o compasivos, según el contexto . He oído gallego y godo, que también se usa en Canarias respecto a los peninsulares.



 Hola:

Discrepo en lo de compasivo o despectivo. Tú sabes que en todos lados, lamentablemente, se puede llegar a mencionar la religión, raza, nacionalidad, edad o lo que sea de una persona, para herirla, tratarla despectivamente o como motivo de humor. Eso no significa que la palabra sea despectiva en si misma ni mucho menos. 

  Estoy de acuerdo en que se usa la palabra gallego como sinónimo de español. Como te imaginarás, tiene que ver con que la última oleada inmigratoria a estas tierras fue mayoritariamente gallega (algunos millones cruzaron el charco). 

  En ningún lugar de América vi aversión o desprecio hacia el europeo. Tampoco hacia el norteamericano, por lo menos en esta parte del continente. Las estupideces que dicen muchos políticos no tienen relación con el sentir del común de la gente, que suele ser muy amable y abierta con el extranjero (eso incluye a los extranjeros sudamericanos). 

  Saludos cordiales,

  A.A.


----------



## Mirlo

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> 
> Discrepo en lo de compasivo o despectivo. Tú sabes que en todos lados, lamentablemente, se puede llegar a mencionar la religión, raza, nacionalidad, edad o lo que sea de una persona, para herirla, tratarla despectivamente o como motivo de humor. Eso no significa que la palabra sea despectiva en si misma ni mucho menos.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en que se usa la palabra gallego como sinónimo de español. Como te imaginarás, tiene que ver con que la última oleada inmigratoria a estas tierras fue mayoritariamente gallega (algunos millones cruzaron el charco).
> 
> En ningún lugar de América vi aversión o desprecio hacia el europeo. Tampoco hacia el norteamericano, por lo menos en esta parte del continente. Las estupideces que dicen muchos políticos no tienen relación con el sentir del común de la gente, que suele ser muy amable y abierta con el extranjero (eso incluye a los extranjeros sudamericanos).
> 
> Saludos cordiales,
> 
> A.A.


Estoy de acuerdo, en Panamá hacemos todo lo posible para hacer sentir a los que vienen de otro país como en casa, hasta aprendemos su idioma cuando se puede. *Referente a lo de "gringo*" la verdad es que aunque sea usado, creo que es una palabra muy común para el texto citado y no encaja. Pero esa es mi opinión.

Saludos,


----------



## Oldy Nuts

El autor de la pregunta original sólo pidió algún sinónimo de "gringo" que abarcara también, o preferentemente, a los europeos. Como se ha dicho, "gringo" no está limitado a los estadounidenses

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=gringo

y yo al menos no conozco ninguna otra palabra que satisfaga lo pedido. Secundo a fenixpollo en sugerir que los que quieran discutir el significado, el origen, o la aplicablidad de la palabra "gringo" lo hagan en alguno de los hilos dedicados al tema.


----------



## eddietaif

En España 

gringo = estadounidense no hispano ni asiático. ¿Desde finales del siglo XIX - principios del XX?. Peyorativo

gabacho = francés, por lo menos desde la Guerra de la Independencia española (1.808-1.812). Peyorativo

franchute = francés, pero es posterior a gabacho.

guiri = extranjero, generalmente de Europa, no habla español, incluso los portugueses son guiris. No es peyorativo necesariamente. Contemporáneo


----------



## Glamdoll

let me suggest ''blancos europeos'' or ''blancos de Europa''


----------



## eddietaif

Yo los llamaría filibusteros europeos, o corsarios europeos; o atilanos, de Atila.


----------



## Gonzalo2010

Creo que en Chile se llama Gringo a cualquier persona caucásica de tipo nórdica (anglosajones, rusos, eslavos, etc.), de cualquier continente.  No tiene sentido peyorativo.


----------



## ch4rl1

Glamdoll said:


> let me suggest ''blancos europeos'' or ''blancos de Europa''




Es redundante yo creo, todos los europeos nativos son blancos


No creo que exista una palabra así para los europeos en general, las opciones de esclavistas europeos, colonizadores o algo así que implique lo que se iba a hacer me parece la mejor opción.


----------



## Ceci from Spain

Hola:

Por el contenido de tu artículo, yo utilizaría _colonos/colonizadores europeos_. 

Estoy de acuerdo con ch4rl1 en que _blancos europeos_ no es una buena opción.

_Gringo_ no es una palabra técnica y sólo es usada en algunos países de Latino América.

Un saludo


----------



## lacarpincha

A ver, como siempre, tenemos que tener en cuenta dos cosas fundamentales a la hora de una opción léxica. La primera, el contexto. Entiendo que se trata de una investigación histórica, que debe tener un registro académico.
La segunda, la perspectiva de enunciación. Esto es: el investigador o historiador, ¿está hablando desde la perspectiva de cuál de los actores históricos?
Si lo hace desde su perspectiva ajena a los hechos, deberá hablar de los colonizadores, los conquistadores (extranjeros europeos definitivamente no, había muchos extranjeros que no eran colonizadores, eran viajeros, etc. Es error grave). También podría ser los metropolitanos, o sea los que respondían a la metrópolis que en este caso era la corona de España. 
En cuanto a colonizadores relacionados con actividades de tráfico de esclavos, está bien usar "colonizadores esclavistas" "conquistadores vinculados a actividades de trata de esclavos", "españoles relacionados con la introducción y traficantes de esclavos africanos", "traficantes de esclavos africanos". Todo esto desde la perspectiva del historiador.
Ahora, desde la perspectiva de los actores de la época, no sé en particular sobre Isla de Pascua, pero sí sobre procesos de independencia de España. 
Chapetones fue muy usado para referirse a los conquistadores, lo mismo que los gringos (nada que que ver con que los gringos son los yankis en este contexto, por eso insisto, atendamos los contextos.) Los cielitos patrióticos de Bartolomé Hidalgo y hasta el mismo Martín Fierro de José Hernández lo usan con este sentido. También en el ámbito rioplatense se usó "maturrangos" para referirse a los españoles. Así lo usa por ejemplo el poeta patriótico uruguayo Bartolomé Hidalgo.
Sobre esclavistas o negreros, trataré de averiguar un poco más, a ver cómo lo llamaban los criollos en la época. Deberías consultar algo de lexicografía histórica, no en un foro de vocabulario general. Es un tema muy especializado el tuyo, y bienintencionadamente te pueden dar respuestas que no se ajusten a las necesidades de tu registro y de tu contexto.


----------

